
WhiteboxTools: A Rust-based platform for advanced spatial analysis - jblindsay
https://github.com/jblindsay/whitebox-tools
======
jblindsay
This is a project that I started some two years ago to provide support for
raster/vector GIS operations, image processing tasks, spatial hydrology
analysis, and LiDAR data processing. It's a pure Rust codebase with a Python
interface that allows it to be easily integrated into other software. There is
a QGIS plugin for WhiteboxTools as well. More details are provided on the
homepage for those that are interested:
[https://www.uoguelph.ca/~hydrogeo/WhiteboxTools/index.html](https://www.uoguelph.ca/~hydrogeo/WhiteboxTools/index.html)

------
rat322
Interesting!

